# Bloomfield lp !!!!!!!



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Hey Guys
A trip to L&M on Bloor St. on Monday with Hugh Hardy made me a much poorer, but happier fellow. 
I think I have found THE Les Paul. This is a Murphy aged Mike Bloomfield tribute LP. Mr Hardy can concur here, but, we both agreed that this guitar was superb !!!!
I keep buying LPs then selling them. I’m on day 5 here so ......so far so good.
Largeish, but not too big 59’ style neck. A very solid 8.6 lbs. Resonates like a sprung board. Incredible output, really hits the amp hard. But CLEAR and CLEAN. The burst buckers.....normally I would likely be searching for something a little better but in this case, I can’t imagine a better pickup for this guitar. These don't sound like the burstbuckers I've owned previous. These seem really open and clear. A little less compressed than other BB’s I’ve tried.
I've been playing it at home with my blackface Champ and the guitar sounds as vintage and accurate as I've ever heard. Woody and clucky and articulate. 
Then there is that Murphy aging. How convincing can you get?
Gibson is making 100 of these Murphy aged LPs. They are aslo doing a run of 200 VOS versions of it.
Gotta go and start woodshedding that East-West album now. 

Cheers
pete


----------



## Todd68 (Mar 7, 2008)

Awesome!!!!!!! My buddy just got a VOS one yesterday, and it too is awesome. Congratulations.....I wish it was mine. The Murphy too! Check this out Pete.

http://www.lespaulforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=157593


----------



## Pighawker (Feb 28, 2009)

faracaster said:


> Hey Guys
> *I keep buying LPs then selling them.*
> 
> Do you currently have any you are selling?:smile:


----------



## overdriver (Jul 24, 2008)

Very nice congrats!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Mike was my first guitar god. So, Gibson got it right on this one. That is also one of the best mojo blanket photos I've seen. Boogie on Pete.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

wow, that is amazing.

It's about time Gibson showed some Bloomfield respect.

Congrats on the guitar man, from what I've read, these are some of the best LPs Gibson has made.


----------



## z0z0 (Feb 19, 2009)

Beautiful - can I ask how much?


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

Nice score bud!


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Zoinks! What a beautiful guitar!!!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

z0z0 said:


> Beautiful - can I ask how much?


MSRP US$ http://www2.gibson.com/Products/Ele...ichael-Bloomfield-1959-Les-Paul-Standard.aspx


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> MSRP US$ http://www2.gibson.com/Products/Ele...ichael-Bloomfield-1959-Les-Paul-Standard.aspx


Sweet Potato Pie!!!! 

Does it come with power steering??


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Pete, I was originally going to say if you ever want to sell it you know where am and I'd be interested in it, but then I saw the link that Robert posted.  Anyway, congratulations on this beauty. It sounds like this one is a definite keeper for you this time.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice but I don't understand why you keep trying Lp's..... if you don't bond with them.


----------



## z0z0 (Feb 19, 2009)

WTF? I guess he did not lose a ton of money on the stock market.

Sorry - I could not justify spending that much - well unless of course I was a rich f*ck. Even if it is 50% off!

but then again I would not be able to make better music with a $14k guitar anyways - ha ha ha - I would still sound sh*t.


But yeah I am envious!


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> Nice but I don't understand why you keep trying Lp's..... if you don't bond with them.


Well I like the sound of Les Pauls....not in the hands of someone like Slash :zzz:.....but Bloomfield, Larry Carlton, Robben Ford, early Eric Clapton, Paul Kossoff, Page, Beck were all huge influences on me. While I find them clumsy ergonomically, you can't get the sound of a LP by putting humbuckers in a Strat. You have to go to the original. I used to own a real 53' that was PERFECT for me, so I know it's possible. This one seems to have IT. In sound and feel. You just you get the whole picture with this guitar. While it is pretty, it gives it up in sound and I have NO issues playing it.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Damn, damn, damn, damn, damn, ............

:bow::bow::bow:


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

z0z0 said:


> Beautiful - can I ask how much?


Well I wish Robert hadn't posted how much. I didn't want to turn this into a debate on the cost of certain guitars. Of course you can go on any store site that sells them and see how much. 
I have no stock issues thank you. Guitars and amps are my vice. I don't smoke, rarely drink any more. But damn I have a lot of fun playing all the gear that comes in and out of my place. I record and gig with all this stuff.
And........this guitar does make me play better.

cheers
Pete


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

faracaster said:


> And........this guitar does make me play better.
> 
> cheers
> Pete


At the end of the day, that's all that really matters. When I first made my leap from Epis and other el-cheapo beginner guitars to my US Deluxe Strat, I felt the same way. The guitar was just _easier_ to play and made me sound great (modest skills notwithstanding). I wish I were in a place both financially and technically to justify this kind of guitar, but I'm not. However, if I were more than just a basement hack and I were flush with dough, then why not try to find the ultimate in tone and feel?

Good on you, Pete!


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm sorry to tell you that *THE* Les Paul is at my place but I hope you enjoy yours!!:smile:9kkhhd


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

smorgdonkey said:


> I'm sorry to tell you that *THE* Les Paul is at my place but I hope you enjoy yours!!:smile:9kkhhd


Hey Smorg....I'm sure it is LOL !!!!! But in my house, this one is *THE *one !!!! Maybe it wouldn't be if you brought your's over.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

faracaster said:


> Hey Smorg....I'm sure it is LOL !!!!! But in my house, this one is *THE *one !!!! Maybe it wouldn't be if you brought your's over.
> Cheers
> Pete


You're both wrong, but that's OK. :smile:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

faracaster said:


> Well I wish Robert hadn't posted how much.


Sorry Pete.kqoct


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

faracaster said:


> ...... While it is pretty, it gives it up in sound and I have NO issues playing it.


Cool.... I just built me a Les Pat :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

faracaster said:


> Guitars and amps are my vice. I don't smoke, rarely drink any more. But damn I have a lot of fun playing all the gear that comes in and out of my place. I record and gig with all this stuff.
> And........this guitar does make me play better.
> cheers
> Pete


Right on Pete....have to pick your vices. U can buy 3 of these guitars for the price of a Harley :smile:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Scottone said:


> Right on Pete....have to pick your vices. U can buy 3 of these guitars for the price of a Harley :smile:


Or eight or nine for the price of a Porsche Cayenne.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Nice LP Pete.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

not my bag in terms of the aging, but i am willing to bet this thing is top notch.

congrats on most likely finding "the one". I'm scared my studio was in fact "the one".


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I think the Murphy's have done a pretty darn good recreation


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

God Damn....this prooves that not all musicians are starving hey... Glad you can afford such a thing, it's 70% if my 2008 income..ahahaha. and she does look awomse, i'm a fan of relic instruements and replicas. 

Hope you can bond with this one...


----------



## SteveS (Apr 25, 2006)

That's great you got a Les Paul you love. (for now..chuckle)

I agree whole-heartedly that a great guitar makes you play better and inspires you to play more and enjoy your music. That's what it's all about!

The Les Paul is my favorite guitar. I've tried others but always come back to it. 

I'm still looking for 'the one' though. It can be a frustrating process by times...:smile:


----------



## Oakvillain (Mar 7, 2008)

A guy I know was given one! OK he had to pay $1400US which is cost for the Murphy aging...

Gibson lost his Jimmy Page and they gave him #100 which was supposed to go to Bloomfield's brother - I am told. Story is.. Custom shop asked Bloomfield's brother and he OK'd the whole thing! How's that for a story. My client is bringing it to my work and we're gonna have a :rockon2n it.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

SteveS said:


> The Les Paul is my favorite guitar. I've tried others but always come back to it.
> 
> I'm still looking for 'the one' though. It can be a frustrating process by times...:smile:


I'm the same way with a Les Paul. Luckily for me, I did find the one.


----------



## ssdeluxe (Mar 29, 2007)

holy $hit on a shingle !!!!! Pete....you' ve done it again................."must resist tone toy on blanket " !!!!!!...

just awesome, gibson does once in awhile make an extraordinary lap piano !...... no doubt this is one.

enjoy !:rockon2::rockon2::rockon2::rockon2:


----------



## Stevo (Apr 3, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> MSRP US$ http://www2.gibson.com/Products/Ele...ichael-Bloomfield-1959-Les-Paul-Standard.aspx


You guys have to remember that that is MSRP too. There is a Bloomfield LP here locally and I believe the store is asking half of the MSRP. 


Great guitar Pete! Worth every penny from the looks of it! My LP search ended with a used Warren Haynes sig LP, another amazing model.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I had the pleasure once again to spend some time with Pete, yesterday. I got to check out this guitar and it is fantastic. Pete also plugged it into a '77 Hiwatt and let her wail for a bit. Wonderful !!

Gibson has it's drawbacks and failures but they sure did a nice job on this one.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I had the pleasure once again to spend some time with Pete, yesterday. I got to check out this guitar and it is fantastic. Pete also plugged it into a '77 Hiwatt and let her wail for a bit. Wonderful !!
> 
> Gibson has it's drawbacks and failures but they sure did a nice job on this one.


Pleasure was all mine good sir !!!!!! 
Maybe we should make it more often.....a little seasonal get together would be fantastic !!!!
I was playing the bloomy this morning through my Two rock and.......I am consistently impressed and very happy.
cheers
Pete


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Gibsons aren't total garbage, it's just cool to trash-talk them lol.

glad to hear you're still enjoying it!


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

That's a beautiful guitar! I read Bloomfield's biography just a few weeks ago. His life story was very sad.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

rhh7 said:


> That's a beautiful guitar! I read Bloomfield's biography just a few weeks ago. His life story was very sad.


I too have read his bio. Great read! The poor guy had his demons. Another book worth seeking out if you are a Bloomfield fan is "Michael Bloomfield - The Rise and Fall of an American Guitar Hero". It has been out of print for awhile, but I do see it from time-to-time in used bookstores and the local library.

That is one great looking LP Pete...enjoy!


----------



## bluehugh2 (Mar 10, 2006)

Best LP ever! Sounds almost as good as a Gustavsson ;-)


----------



## JimiGuy7 (Jan 10, 2008)

faracaster said:


> Hey Guys
> A trip to L&M on Bloor St. on Monday with Hugh Hardy made me a much poorer, but happier fellow.
> I think I have found THE Les Paul. This is a Murphy aged Mike Bloomfield tribute LP. Mr Hardy can concur here, but, we both agreed that this guitar was superb !!!!
> I keep buying LPs then selling them. I’m on day 5 here so ......so far so good.
> ...


That is absolutely beautiful! If you can, please post more pics. Very nice purchase. How much was it, if you don't mine me asking.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

JimiGuy7 said:


> That is absolutely beautiful! If you can, please post more pics. Very nice purchase. How much was it, if you don't mine me asking.


Well the MSRP price has been mentioned much earlier in the thread. However I didn't pay anything near that. More than a 1/3 less.

But happy to post some more pix though.
I've had the guitar over a month now (which for me and Les Pauls is a miracle). I like it more each day. It really has something deep inside it that I feel will reveal itself the more I play it. It is now feeling like the "it" guitar for me.


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

I tried one of the Bloomfield Les Pauls and was just floored at how great it was. The tag on the model I tried was $8200 dollars.....enough for me to be murdered in my sleep.


----------



## ssdeluxe (Mar 29, 2007)

holy crap Pete! I can't wait to try this gtr, seriously easily best modern gibson I have ever seen, your pics are always fantastic, but you can tell in the pics its got something cool going on, I don't know....just looks better than usual. ! awesome .


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I picked up the VOS model......nice weight (8lbs).....notice the "blue" blanket


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Alex Dann said:


> I picked up the VOS model......nice weight (8lbs).....notice the "blue" blanket


Very nice Alex but you need a green blanket. :smile:


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

Dude - you adopting anytime soon?? 

Brian


----------

